# New York Botanical Garden



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 13, 2017)

This is an annual "show" (more like exhibit) inside the glass house that run from mid February till early April. 
I skipped last two years because I got bored, but it is a nice get away in the winter when it is dead and brown outside still. 

I visited two weeks ago, but lazy me now posting some photos here.
Some orchids and some non-orchids. 

Colorful Dendrobium and Zygonisia (??).







My apology for crappy photo quality. 
This year's theme is Thailand and you can probably see there is a green elephant carrying flowers on the right side of the photo. Phalaenopsis all over. 






Oncidium Volcano Hula Halau 'Volcano Queen'
I could not get the color right, but this was my favorite. Electrifying red orange! 






Assortment of Miltoniopsis. My favorite group! 
It smells wonderful when you walk by these.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 13, 2017)

This was a great idea, I thought. 
Also, it is something I do with Vanda at home, when I ever have one.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 13, 2017)

I didn't take note of what this is, but it was very large and impressive!






There are two big Gardenia trees on both sides of the entrance of this section of the glass house, and this year, there are many many flowers.

I remember one year, there were many buds but hardly any were open.
Timing was great this year! 
I love the flower and the fragrance. Among my favorite part of the visit here. 











Grape Fruit.

There were many flowers also and you can see and get the idea even though they came out dark in this shot.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 13, 2017)

And a close up of a moss on the rock, which reminds me of that mystic fairy tale like forest in Ireland and Norway.
love this little green guys.


----------



## abax (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you for a lovely tour. The winter blast is coming
your way. I'd be running for the botanical garden in your
place...take a sleeping bag!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marco (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice thanks for the tour!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 14, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I didn't take note of what this is, but it was very large and impressive!



I believe this is Medinilla magnifica

http://www.logees.com/showy-medinilla-medinilla-magnifica.html


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you!

I've seen this sold as a pot plant at florist in the city, but usually with pink "flowers".

They look great in bloom and with fruit as in this shot.


----------



## Don I (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks a lot. I agree with you on the red orange.
Don


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Mar 14, 2017)

Beautiful! I just joined BBG so I can go to the night-before plant sale event in a few months. Originally looking for some old-garden-roses that are out of commerce, but will have to see if there are some nice orchids available. It's going to be a 4 hour drive but will make a visit out of it to family on Long Island (I've been upstate for 13 years now)!


----------

